# rp-pppoe timeout

## alexis101

Hi everyone,

Im not sure if there is already a topic about this but i dint find anyone so... 

I need to make a router box connecting with a pppoe connection. But every time i try to login with rp-pppoe i get the timeout error. 

Here what i did :

pppoe.conf

```

USER='****@bellnet.ca'

DEMAND=no

DNSTYPE=SERVER

PEERDNS=yes

DNS1=

DNS2=

DEFAULTROUTE=yes

CONNECT_TIMEOUT=30

CONNECT_POLL=2

ACNAME=

SERVICENAME=bell

PING="."

PIDFILE="/var/run/$CF_BASE-adsl.pid"

SYNCHRONOUS=yes

CLAMPMSS=1412

LCP_INTERVAL=20

LCP_FAILURE=3

PPPOE_TIMEOUT=80

FIREWALL=NONE

LINUX_PLUGIN=

PPPOE_EXTRA=""

PPPD_EXTRA=""

```

I also put my username and password in my pap-secret.conf file

```

 cp /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.0.111" )

config_eth0=( "adsl" )

user_eth0=( "****@bellnet.ca" )

```

```

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     adsl

 *       Starting ADSL for eth0

TIMED OUT               

```

Im running on a 2.6.15 gentoo kernel and my adsl modem is a speedstream 5200 and my ISP is bell canada for business. 

If anyone have any idea it will be welcome.

Thank you

----------

## Chris W

I'm assuming you've done things like checking your password, and that your router is set to act as an ethernet-DSL bridge.

You could set: 

```
PPPD_EXTRA="debug"
```

 in your conf file to see if anything illuminating turns up in your logs.   Perhaps you could post the relevant part of your system logs.

----------

## alexis101

This is my syslog when i tried to connect

```

Mar 24 18:59:00 localhost pppd[8472]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Mar 24 18:59:00 localhost pppd[8472]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Mar 24 18:59:01 localhost pppoe[8476]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Mar 24 18:59:01 localhost pppoe[8476]: PPP session is 4124

Mar 24 18:59:01 localhost pppoe[8476]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 4124: Input/output error

Mar 24 18:59:01 localhost pppoe[8476]: Sent PADT

Mar 24 18:59:01 localhost pppd[8472]: Exit.

Mar 24 18:59:01 localhost adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Mar 24 18:59:06 localhost pppd[8524]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Mar 24 18:59:06 localhost pppd[8524]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Mar 24 18:59:06 localhost pppoe[8528]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Mar 24 18:59:06 localhost pppoe[8528]: PPP session is 4160

Mar 24 18:59:06 localhost pppoe[8528]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 4160: Input/output error

Mar 24 18:59:06 localhost pppoe[8528]: Sent PADT

Mar 24 18:59:06 localhost pppd[8524]: Exit.

Mar 24 18:59:06 localhost adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Mar 24 18:59:11 localhost pppd[8568]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Mar 24 18:59:11 localhost pppd[8568]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Mar 24 18:59:11 localhost pppoe[8572]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Mar 24 18:59:11 localhost pppoe[8572]: PPP session is 4180

Mar 24 18:59:11 localhost pppoe[8572]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 4180: Input/output error

Mar 24 18:59:11 localhost pppoe[8572]: Sent PADT

Mar 24 18:59:11 localhost pppd[8568]: Exit.

Mar 24 18:59:11 localhost adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

```

----------

## Chris W

I think you are missing some PPP options in your kernel configuration. 

```
CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

```

 These could also be built-in rather than modules.

----------

## alexis101

Yeah that's was my problem thanks a lot    :Very Happy: 

----------

## mann

 *Chris W wrote:*   

> I think you are missing some PPP options in your kernel configuration. 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_PPP=m
> 
> ...

 

Man, thanks for this. My pppoe connection with livecd was great but after kernel recompile timeout. This what you wrote was problem. So, BIG THANKS!!!

----------

## mailmaldi

i am also getting rp-pppoe problems...

i ve freshly done a stage 3 install & compiled & configured kernel...

my error is like this 

```
/usr/sbin/pppoe-start : line 198 : 7172 Terminated $ CONNECT <(echo "CONFREAD") > /dev/null 2>&1
```

please help

----------

